# Table Saw advice - budget LumberJack 10" any good?



## theMusicMan (8 Sep 2017)

Hey all

I have been making a few furniture bits and bobs and it is plainly obvious that in order to significantly improve the accuracy of cuts, I need some form of table saw. I was considering making one with an unused circular saw I have, but have also been looking on eBay etc for some low cost complete units. One I see regularly, and that comes in table top or stand with legs types, is the LumberJack 10" TS254EL.

Wondering if I should invest in this low cost unit for a year or so and see how it goes. I am only a total amateur at this and enjoy pottering around in the man pad I've recently built.

Whats your thoughts please folks?


----------



## Robbo3 (8 Sep 2017)

No idea on the quality but it's bottom of the range & probably a brush motor, therefore you'll need ear protection.
Variety of user opinions on Amazon, so still no real help to you.
- https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lumberjack-TS2 ... B00YMLPFSK


----------



## Droogs (9 Sep 2017)

If you're looking to only spend around £100 why not just get to one in Lidl at the moment as will work just as well as the LJ, It's a little cheaper and comes with a 3 year guarantee


----------



## Myfordman (9 Sep 2017)

Do check that is single phase as a lot of those are 3 phase which will be more expense to get running.


----------



## MattRoberts (9 Sep 2017)

If you buy a tablesaw that cheap, you're pretty much guaranteed that the fence will be horrendous and you will hate its inaccuracies within a very short space of time. You might be better off stretching your budget a bit more and getting a reasonable second hand one?


----------



## whatknot (9 Sep 2017)

A while back I was after a table saw but money is tight, I was looking at second hand machines but they mostly tended to be either too expensive or knackered by excessive use 

Then I spied a special in Aldi

Okay its not a top notch Axminster but neither does it have the same price tag ;-) 

At the time I paid £89.99 delivered free but annoyingly I found one in store knocked down to £69.99 two weeks later 

But frankly the £90 was worth it, I haven't caned it but so far it does all I need, the fence is pretty solid, two blades and a three year guarantee 

I would prefer the Aldi saw to the one you mentioned even at the same price but the Aldi one is £20 less and has a second blade, plus legs and table extensions 



theMusicMan":20ux3r3c said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have been making a few furniture bits and bobs and it is plainly obvious that in order to significantly improve the accuracy of cuts, I need some form of table saw. I was considering making one with an unused circular saw I have, but have also been looking on eBay etc for some low cost complete units. One I see regularly, and that comes in table top or stand with legs types, is the LumberJack 10" TS254EL.
> 
> ...


----------



## transatlantic (9 Sep 2017)

whatknot":2epdczbr said:


> A while back I was after a table saw but money is tight, I was looking at second hand machines but they mostly tended to be either too expensive or knackered by excessive use
> 
> Then I spied a special in Aldi
> 
> ...



Not very useful if it's not avaliable 

For what its worth, I have the Scheppach HS105 which retails for around £250 and am very pleased with it. I initially tried the cheaper machines like the Screwfix Titan, but ended up returning it (tried 2) as on both machines the top was just not at all flat. So my advise is to stay away from anything with a pressed steel top., you want at least aluminum cast.


----------



## whatknot (9 Sep 2017)

It may not be available *today* but they come round often enough and Lidl do a Parkside version as well so its not often a long wait 

I haven't scraped the paint off but the top of mine is either cast iron or aluminium (by the weight the latter seems likely) but its not pressed, the side extensions are but the top isn't 

We can't all afford two hundred quid plus so have to make do with that we can afford 


Whats your thoughts please folks?[/quote][/quote]

Not very useful if it's not avaliable 

For what its worth, I have the Scheppach HS105 which retails for around £250 and am very pleased with it. I initially tried the cheaper machines like the Screwfix Titan, but ended up returning it (tried 2) as on both machines the top was just not at all flat. So my advise is to stay away from anything with a pressed steel top., you want at least aluminum cast.[/quote]


----------



## theMusicMan (10 Sep 2017)

Thanks folks for all the advice. I'll have a think and let you know what I end up going with.


----------



## novocaine (11 Sep 2017)

If you are looking to get a table saw to improve your accuracy you are looking at it the wrong way round. 

All a table saw will do is speed up the work process, the accuracy comes from you. Be better off putting that 100 quid in to decent wood and spending some time practicing using a saw, how to sharpen said saw and how to set said saw than buying a cheap table saw. I'd also spend a bit of it on buying a decent saw instead of a hard point from B&Q. depending what you are making, hard points to have their place, I'm rather fond of my Japanese back saws 2 of which are hard point, they cut on the pull stroke so are a bit easier to keep straight. I also like my gents saw, smaller saw that is great for cutting dovetails and the like. aximinster sell their own range of saws. 

I know this thread is about buying a saw, sorry to detract from it, if you really need a table saw (it's your money after all), then I've been happy with my SIP "saw in a box", but they are all pretty much the same, avoid the glorified tile cutters with pressed steel tops and no mitre slot.


----------

